# Who can play the next Joker?



## Chris Partlow (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't just mean who can replace Ledger, i mean who match or even surpass Ledger's performence. For me no one can, as soon as i heard Joker speak, i fell in love with him R.I.P Ledger
but my picks to play the next joker are.

I think it can be either Jim Carrey, Johnny Depp or Brad Pitt but i would prefer Jim Carrey.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 28, 2009)

Well for starters there won't be another Joker until the Batman refreshes itself with a cyclical series, but if I had to pick I would say Edward Norton. Jim Carrey was average in the batman film he was already in. 

Out of all the characters there I think only Edward Norton can deliver that sarcastic, vile, snide, repulsive character that is the joker. The villain that is dark to batman's darkness with a light.


----------



## blackbird (Sep 28, 2009)

Jim Carrey is already The Riddler. Nerds would go rage. 

Why would there be another Joker? We've already seen two brilliant performances, both beyond duplication, mirroring the character's two major aspects to perfection. There's nothing more to add to the character, and any attempt at that would crack the foundation, that the previous Jokers have laid down.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 28, 2009)

Clive Owen, with an English accent


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 28, 2009)

Well if there were another refresh of the Batman franchise then I'd go with Depp. Seems like the most ideal fit for the role.


----------



## Grape (Sep 28, 2009)

this guy 

especially here.

'Rudy' from Dexter season 1.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 28, 2009)

obama should play joker


----------



## sel (Sep 28, 2009)

Those who say Depp for the Joker, I'd say that he would completely rock the role of the Riddler and thus a no to him.

Norton or Day-Lewis for me.


----------



## KidQuick (Sep 28, 2009)

Question is flawed. There cannot be 'another' Joker. Evar.


----------



## Bart (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Tobirama (Sep 28, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> Question is flawed. There cannot be 'another' Joker. Evar.



For fucks sake, get over it.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 28, 2009)

it has to be me


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 28, 2009)

put some make up on mark hamil and let him do his thing


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 28, 2009)

Daniel day lewis would kill that role :ho


----------



## excellence153 (Sep 28, 2009)

Fucking this.

Nolan should just stop with Batman.  His talents are needed elsewhere.

New Joker for a new generation.  That's what Jack Nicholson was.  That's what Ledger was.  Another Joker will come along.  Don't rush this shit.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 28, 2009)

the next joker should be whoever hollywood want's to commit suicide next


----------



## Roy (Sep 28, 2009)

If Nolan would be directing then it would have to be a dark and evil Joker like in TDK. I think I might be the only one who doesn't like the idea as Depp for Riddler.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 28, 2009)

None, bring a new villain!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 28, 2009)

anybody, you just act bad and make stupid faces - boom, oscar.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2009)

Christian Bale in a dual role.
Clint Eastwood.
Jean Claude Van Damme.

In that order.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2009)

I love all the fans boo-whoing like the Joke is now epically untouchable now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2009)

If Ledger lived people wouldn't care if Tom Arnold played him next.


Wait, no, Tom Arnold would make an awesome Joker. Sorry, bad example.


----------



## Roy (Sep 28, 2009)

Tom Arnold is too fat to be the Joker.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Christian Bale in a dual role.
> Clint Eastwood.
> Jean Claude Van Damme.
> 
> In that order.





All those selections are beyond epic.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 28, 2009)

I say bring on the Riddler.


----------



## Chee (Sep 28, 2009)

The guy who does Joker Blogs.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 28, 2009)

> Who can play the next Joker?


In the Nolan Bat Universe?

No one imo. Bring on a new villain or Ra's back. Ra's, Talia and Lady Shiva and the LoA.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 29, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> Question is flawed. There cannot be 'another' Joker. Evar.



Yes there can.




Roy said:


> I think I might be the only one who doesn't like the idea as Depp for Riddler.



Why not? I think he'd do a great job as the Riddler with his style of acting.


----------



## excellence153 (Sep 29, 2009)

Roy said:


> Tom Arnold is too fat to be the Joker.



So was Jack Nicholson, IMO.


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 29, 2009)

Johnny Depp is the only one I could see making it work.

Jim Carrey lacks the evilness. Plus I'm still scarred from his performance in Batman 3


----------



## Taleran (Sep 29, 2009)

better question is why does the Joker have to come back, pretty lame of them if the aren't able to tell a third movie without using the Joker


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 29, 2009)

Johnny Depp or Edward Norton would be perfect for the role. Both are great actors they could do a good job playing the Joker.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2009)

Jokers not comign back, so its pointless. But if I had to say anyone? 

Tom Cruise, and Im not kidding.

Alec Baldwin should play Pengiun, even if he's the worst villain ever.


----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 29, 2009)

Another villain please


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2009)

Johnny depp wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 30, 2009)

jonny depp he is a great actor


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 30, 2009)

Azhra said:


> Why would there be another Joker? We've already seen two brilliant performances, both beyond duplication, mirroring the character's two major aspects to perfection. There's nothing more to add to the character, and any attempt at that would crack the foundation, that the previous Jokers have laid down.



This.

We've seen the joker where they play up the zany side, we've seen the joker where they play up the sadistic psycho side, they've established his relationship with batman and pretty much done all they can with the character.

If he was in the 3rd film the only way i can see him in it is if it's like scarecrow in the 2nd one, which wouldn't be worth casting a new joker anyway.

But if they REALLY wanted to get the joker in there, they should just use hamill's voice and have it be through a phone call or voice recording or something, just to kinda let people know the joker is still in the nolan verse.



Ennoea said:


> Alec Baldwin should play Pengiun, even if he's the worst villain ever.



Alec Baldwin should be great white shark. He's sorta like the penguin (financially savvy mob boss) but not as deformed (till later).

He'd actually be a great pick if Nolan wanted to a mob movie.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Sep 30, 2009)

After watching Dexter and Gamer, the only actor i can realistically see playing the joker is Micheal C. Hall. He's just incredible at playing sociopaths.


----------



## Ina (Sep 30, 2009)

I would like to see what would Johnny Depp do with that character.


----------



## excellence153 (Sep 30, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Jokers not comign back, so its pointless. But if I had to say anyone?
> 
> Tom Cruise, and Im not kidding.



I could actually see it happening.


----------



## Federer (Oct 1, 2009)

Mickey Rourke, and you'll know it. 

Let's try Eddie Murphy, you never know.


----------



## Corran (Oct 1, 2009)

Maybe someone new that hasn't even begun acting yet....Heath wasn't around acting back when Jack Nicholson was in Batman so I don't see why the list consists of these modern day A listers.

So my vote would be for a newcomer in 20 years


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 1, 2009)

Not bad at all.  It sort of reminds of what the Joker would look like if he was in Arkham for a year or so and barely ate anything.


----------



## Koi (Oct 1, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Fucking this.
> 
> Nolan should just stop with Batman.  His talents are needed elsewhere.
> 
> New Joker for a new generation.  That's what Jack Nicholson was.  That's what Ledger was.  Another Joker will come along.  Don't rush this shit.



These sum up my feelings nicely.


----------



## Chee (Oct 1, 2009)

Inception is gonna be great, no Joker needed. 
Freakin' train going through LA with no track, its gonna be one mind-fuck of a movie.


----------



## Roy (Oct 1, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Why not? I think he'd do a great job as the Riddler with his style of acting.



Well, probably like most, you'll see him played kinda like Jack Sparrow, all care free and makes witty comments. But it wouldn't work in Nolanverse. I want The Riddler to be a sick and dark freak with some serious problems. And NO stupid costume.


----------

